# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  جرائم الإفلاس

## عاصم

كتاب عن جرائم الإفلاس

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

شكرا لك أستاذ عاصم على إضافة هذا البحث المتميز والمفيد لأستاذنا الغالي الأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام 

ونتطلع إلى المزيد من المشاركات المتميزة التي تثري المنتدى بالأبحاث القيمة 

خالص تحياتي 

 :S22:

----------

